# Condovac la Costa?



## ValHam (Jan 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any recent information on this resort - I have the condo on hold with R.C.I?  Thanks kindly.


----------



## eal (Jan 31, 2007)

*There are 10 reviews on tripadvisor*

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...sta-Playa_Hermosa_Province_of_Guanacaste.html


----------



## ValHam (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Eal - You have been helpful again with costa rica - Hopefully I can get an exchange to the Pueblo Real - I have an ongoing search with R.C.I.


----------



## eal (Feb 3, 2007)

PM or email me - I might be able to help with a Pueblo Real reservation


----------

